# ic supercomputers



## happ ymac (Dec 16, 2004)

Just came across an ad in the pennysaver for this store.Check out the website,very different!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

...and for the frugal minded, no tax since you're buying on the reserve.  Wray is an awesome guy to deal with. I just don't like his website name http://www.icnme.com (I see enemy).


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I corresponded with him over the holidays. Nice guy, with an amazing background!


----------



## hkx (Feb 20, 2005)

Bjornbro said:


> ...and for the frugal minded, no tax since you're buying on the reserve.  Wray is an awesome guy to deal with. I just don't like his website name http://www.icnme.com (I see enemy).




so if i buy a mac mini from them, are you saying that it is tax free?


----------



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

They dont charge PST or GST but they compensate somewhat by increasing the selling price. They are very knowledgeable, though.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I don't get it?

I drive to the store, pick up a Mac and they don't charge me any tax. (except for the upcharge)
You don't need some sort of 'Native Status'? 
I as a regular Canadian Citizen.

I always wondered about that and also with the gas.... (I don't smoke so I don't know about that.)

I have driven through there and other places before and always wanted to get some cheap gas but thought I had to produce some ID to get the no-tax price otherwise they would charge me tax.

Can someone clarify this fact? 
With links to supported government documents.


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

Wow! I was reading the article about him on the website. What an interesting history. He's done EVERYTHING! I am taking an Aboriginals in the Media class at the U. This guy would be a perfect guest speaker. I am going to mention this to my prof. 

Brian


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

Heart said:


> I don't get it?
> 
> I drive to the store, pick up a Mac and they don't charge me any tax. (except for the upcharge)
> You don't need some sort of 'Native Status'?
> ...



Well Heart to get the cheap gas you have to be a Statis Native and you have to produce your Statis Card when you pay. What you get is an approximate 20% discount off the top (eg: $80 in gas costs $57). This discount only works when you are a card carrying Native buying gas on a Native Reserve, nowhere else. My girlfriend in Native and she works at Casino Rama (Mnjikanin Reserve) and when I want cheap gas I have to take her with me. 

But for computers, if you are using your computer for business purposes, like me (graphic design), you dan't have to pay PST on the purchase and the GST you pay is written off so basically it's a tax free purchase anyways.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

simon said:


> But for computers, if you are using your computer for business purposes, like me (graphic design), you dan't have to pay PST on the purchase and the GST you pay is written off so basically it's a tax free purchase anyways.


Not really - only if your computer is used for PRODUCTION. Most businesses have to pay PST on computers. Graphic Designers are one exception.

Also pretty certain that anybody can buy a computer (or anything else) tax-free at this shop.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hey folks!

I was visiting my niece in Cambridge over the weekend and decided to make the trek to IC Supercomputers. What a great place  They had several Macs running all kinds of things on the floor: two iBooks (one connected to a TV the playback was really great on it), a G5 Powermac connected to a previous 23" Cinema Display and also running the AWESOME 500 watt six stereo input-capable Logitech Z-5500 speaker system (exactly what I would want at $499.00 -- no tax), a Mac Mini, plus _a twenty inch_ G5 iMac. Wray has a nice variety of stock, and he and his staff are very nice and VERY VERY pro-Mac. BTW, I counted three 1.45GHz Mac Minis ready to go, as well as iPod Shuffles and 2G iPod Minis.

I was there for about an hour. There were some friends/customers of his there who are really pro-Mac (a year-old "switcher"). Soon after they departed, some strangers came in checking stuff out. So, the place had some traffic on a snowy Sunday afternoon 

Nice guy, enthusiastic Mac environment good "out the door" prices. He probably will ship, too. Highly recommended.


----------



## Fred (Jan 14, 2004)

*iC SuperCOMPUTERS and tax*

Hey guys! I just started working here at iC SuperCOMPUTERS as the AppleCare Service Technician. I can confirm that Wray is a totally awesome guy to deal with (And work for).

Concerning Tax, since the OWNER is native and the business is PRIVATELY OWNED, he does not pay taxes, and therefore does not charge tax.

So come on in! It's worth the drive. We're halfway between Caledonia and Brantford along the Grand River (Hwy 54)


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Congrats on the new position at IC, Fred. Indeed, Wray is a great person! I stop in to say hi every time I make a "smokes" run. 

I always tell folks IC is the only "Apple Store" in a log cabin.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

According to Canadian law, you must remit your retail sales taxes, PST and GST. However, if you make a purchase on the Reserve, it is up to you to remit the taxes, not those of the First Nations. So what you are supposed to do it, when you get home, cut a cheque to the Minister Of Finance for Ontario, then cut a cheque to the Minister Of Revenue in Ottawa.

I could never figure out where to send the cheques, so I just saved the money...

Pretty easy place to get to, just west of Chiefswood Road; and on the way you will pass by about a hundred cigarette stores, including the cigarette supermall that someone is building...


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

*sign* I wish I had known this earlier, or at least three days ago, I would have driven there to buy my 160 gig iPod classic  I am not very far from there and I go there for my smokes run too!

Cheers


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

That's a great Apple store!! The folks are super friendly and knowledgeable.

I've been in the store quite a few times just to look around when I'm out that way buying my smokes.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

EvanPitts said:


> According to Canadian law, you must remit your retail sales taxes, PST and GST. However, if you make a purchase on the Reserve, it is up to you to remit the taxes, not those of the First Nations. So what you are supposed to do it, when you get home, cut a cheque to the Minister Of Finance for Ontario, then cut a cheque to the Minister Of Revenue in Ottawa.


voluntarily write a cheque to the government? Thanks I haven't laughed so hard in as long as I could remember.

Laterz


----------

